# Garantie ohne Rechnung?!



## TurboTobi (12. September 2015)

Hallo User und Radon-Team,
ich habe ein kleines Problemchen: Ich habe im Sommer ein gebrauchtes Slide 140 7.0 aus 2014 gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat es verkauft da er ins Ausland gegangen ist. 
Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich erst eine Woche später bemerkt habe, das die Rechnung fehlt!
Meine Frage also: Habe ich bei einem Rahmenbruch oder anderen Fehlern Garantieanspruch?
Würde mich über eine baldige Antwort freuen.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Thiel (12. September 2015)

No, auch mit Rechnung nicht. Bist nicht Erstbesitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saabway (12. September 2015)

Ich darf mal die Garantiebestimmungen verlinken:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/news/news-detail/news/wie-sind-die-garantiezeiten/

Es gibt 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, und auf den Rahmen je nach Baumuster einige Jahre Garantie. Von Beschränkungen auf den Erstkäufer (das könnte ja höchstens die Garantie betreffen) sehe ich nichts.
Natürlich muß man das Kaufdatum nachweisen, vielleicht könntest Du von H+S eine Rechnungskopie bekommen.


----------



## TurboTobi (12. September 2015)

Ok danke für Eure Antworten. Vielleicht könnte ja mal einer von Radon etwas dazu sagen ob das mit der Kopie möglich ist.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Hillcruiser (7. Oktober 2015)

Hi Tobi,

da hörste sicher nix.
Auf meinen Post mit der Beschädigung am Hinterbau durch die serienmäßig schlecht verlegte Sattelabsenkungsleitung hab ich auch nie was von Radon gehört.
Da hört der Service leider auf... naja, andere Hersteller verkaufen ja auch Bikes.
Schade!


----------



## dummeLiese (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Tobi, wenn dein Bike das auf dem Bild ist, sieht das aber nach 2012 oder 2013 eher aus. 
Lass die doch die Rechnung vom Verkäufer schicken, wenn der die noch hat.
So was ohne Rechnung zu kaufen, finde ich super leichtsinnig beim heutigen Bikeklau.


----------



## TurboTobi (7. Oktober 2015)

Naja ich weiß auch das es blöd von mir war nicht nach der Rechnung zu fragen ... Und ich kann dir versichern das es ein Slide 140 aus 2014 ist, kannst ja auf der Radon Seite im Archiv nachschauen wenn du es nicht glaubst.
Werde auf dem Testival mal einen der Radon-Leute ansprechen ob es möglich ist mir eine Kopie zukommen zu lassen.
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

MfG Tobi


----------



## filiale (8. Oktober 2015)

erledigt...


----------



## hometrails (8. Oktober 2015)

Die Garantie von 5 Jahren bezieht sich einzig auf den Rahmen, nichts anderes.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Oktober 2015)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> Naja ich weiß auch das es blöd von mir war nicht nach der Rechnung zu fragen ... Und ich kann dir versichern das es ein Slide 140 aus 2014 ist, kannst ja auf der Radon Seite im Archiv nachschauen wenn du es nicht glaubst.
> Werde auf dem Testival mal einen der Radon-Leute ansprechen ob es möglich ist mir eine Kopie zukommen zu lassen.
> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
> 
> MfG Tobi



Hi,

lass auf dem Testival quatschen - finden da evtl. eine Lösung.

Gruß, Andi


----------

